# File sharing over a LAN



## smck75 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a LAN set up consisting of:

1 PC - cable connected to the router
1 Laptop - wirelessly connected to the router
Both Computer are on the similar IP range and both with internet access.

However, I'm looking to set up files sharing between the two computers over the LAN but not had much luck so far.

Under Network Connections on the settings on the cable connected PC. I can see that 'File and Printer sharing' is checked under 'Local Area Connection'. On the laptop; Should the same be checked under 'Local Area Connection' or under the 'Wireless Connection' in 'Network connections. It's currently checked on 'Local Area Connections'.

(.....can someone answer that part before the next part please...) ray:

Is there anything else I need to make sure is set up so that I can start sharing files? As, I've tried to access each computer from the other with no luck.....they can see that each other exist on the 'entire network', but they can't share files...permission reasons.

Hope someone can help!? :sigh:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

have you tried accessing the machine's shares by IP? For example, instead of going to the 'computers near me' or whatever XP calls it, just to go an explorer window and type in \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx where the x's are the IP of the machine you want to browse.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

On each computer, try this.

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------

